# Getting TiltPi talking to Grainfather App?!



## Nelby (23/8/19)

Has anyone managed to get their TiltPi talking to their Grainfather app for a brew? I was hoping the data my Raspberry Pi uploads to the cloud would feed the graph on the Grainfather App but it seems to only capture data when my actual phone is within Tilt range


----------

